# help 89'stanza wont rev over 2000rpm



## kcfrumlk (Jan 30, 2006)

ok if anyone can figure this out it would be great. ok in park the car can rev to red line if you slightly touch the pedal. if its floored it just sets at 2000rpm now still keeping it floored you put your hand over the air breather to restrict it (the air flow) it revs up. so in drive you can accelerate only by baraley resting your foot on the pedal and i only have hp up to 2000rpm wich takes a while to get to 55mph. so -parts- got new plugs, wires, roter and cap,new timming belt, i have changed the MAFs and the TPs and the O2s and the fuel pump i have checked the rubber boot from the mafs to the intake no leeks, i have also reset the timeing twice, i took off the cat converter, checked the cyl compresion about 130lbs also i have checked the the codes and it kept giving me 55 wich means no malfunction and right now i'm out of ideas so if anyone can help it would be great

thanks,
Kc


----------

